# Detailingworld™ Review – Dodo Juice Mint Condition High Gloss Quick Detailer



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

*Introduction*
Hi all,
After a little hiatus, delighted to be back at the reviews. Hopefully you'll all find them useful, and be able to pull some benefit from my inane ramblings….

First and foremost, many thanks to Dom and all at Dodo Juice for sending their Mint Condition High Gloss Quick Detailer out for me to review.

Have a look at their website, it's genuinely a really first class site, with some really cracking photography supporting the Dodo Juice products www.dodojuice.net

The current theme on their website is 'Spring is here. It's time to REFRESH.' Interestingly, I thought this related to the post-winter clean-up of our cars, but it also extends to a refresh of the Dodo Juice product line-up.

The site says *And now it's Refresh time. Let's bring on some new products, remaster some old favourites and rebrand, repackage and restyle so the outside is as good as what's inside.
Viva Refresh. And welcome to Dodo Juice.*

Brilliant. There are some great kits for sale, and obviously there's the ability to browse by 'category' too.

Have a look, it's genuinely a nice site to visit.

*The Product*
Dodo Juice Mint Condition High Gloss Quick Detailer arrived, well packaged, in a 100ml 'glovebox size' bottle, with a pump spray.










The branding is quirky, I love the dodo, and the play-on-words for many of their products. Mint Condition is a mint green (funnily enough) liquid with a a really pleasant fruit scent - I may be wrong, as I'm genuinely not great at identifying smells. I've always been like this, and it's not a Covid thing. Usually, I have to ask Mrs Cooks or Cookie Youngster to tell me what it smells like.

Mint Condition is a thin consistency, like minty coloured water to be honest, which enables the product to be sprayed easily onto the panel. The little finger pump spray head was perfectly fine, and if anything, prevents over-application of the product. I usually take the 'less-is-more' approach with quick detailers, and it has seemed to work well.

The bottle has the following details on the label. 
*High Gloss Quick Detailer for use on paintwork, trim and interior plastics. Spray onto a cloth or directly onto surface then buff with a soft microfibre cloth until you achieve a consistent finish. Test on an inconspicuous area first if unsure of results.* There are also some safety tips and the website URL for the MSDS info.

*The Manufacturer says:*

From - https://dodojuice.net/products/mint...etailing-spray-qd?_pos=1&_sid=912508139&_ss=r

_ Mint Condition detailing spray cleans and shines all hard surfaces, making it a detailer's best buddy, number one go-to product and absolute salvation.

If you need a single spray that does a bit of everything, this is the one.

Bodywork, painted trim, unpainted smooth trim, black textured trim, interior hard surfaces... all are gently cleaned and buffed to a smear-free shine.

After a wash, use it to gently remove contamination without affecting waxes or sealants that have been previously applied. On your walk around, its lubricated formulation is perfect for gently lifting the remains of bugs, bird mess and tar, without having to reach for a more aggressive cleaner. Think of it as a junior waterless wash, leaving surfaces clean, glossy and slick...

Or maybe use it after applying a wax or (non-ceramic) sealant for that final buff; it's mild enough not to interfere with them during that final setting up stage and can help create a consistent finish.

And at shows, it's a great 'prep-and-pep' spray to remove any dust and fingerprints throughout the day.

In fact, detailing spray is one of those products that once you start using it, you start to use it more and more, more and more frequently, on more and more things. And then you wonder how you ever lived without it... _

*The Method*

As always, having read the website, it was simply a case of spraying onto the panel of, in this case, a grey Transit Connect, and buffing to a shine. Obviously, the car was washed first, and if I'm honest, wouldn't have been particularly well looked after. The paintwork wasn't very glossy. Now, with any spray detailer, spraying it onto a dry panel will yield results that can be very difficult to differentiate from another product, but in this case, and with absolutely no protection on the panel as a starting point, I was ken to see the degree of gloss it brought, and the water behaviour.

I very quickly masked a section,










Mint Condition was misted directly onto the car.










At this point, Mint Condition felt a little tacky or grabby, and you can see a residue of sorts on the panel.










However, a few extra seconds, and turning the microfibre soon buffed the panel clear.










The side-by-side comparison.










I finished the rest of the panel, and indeed the rest of the van.



















And witnessed very impressive water behaviour. Remember that there was absolutely no protection on this van whatsoever, however I did thoroughly decontaminate it.










*Price*

Dodo Juice Mint Condition High Gloss Quick detailer is available to purchase directly from Dodo Juice at https://dodojuice.net/products/mint...etailing-spray-qd?_pos=1&_sid=912508139&_ss=r

Prices are as follows:-

100ml - £5 (£50 per litre)
500ml - £9 (£18 per litre)
5 litres - £30 (£6 per litre)

Obviously, the more you buy, the more cost effective it is. The 5 litre container works out at a third of the price per litre of the 500ml.

Postage and packing is free for UK orders over £40 value. For UK orders under £40, and for all orders to Europe and the Rest of the World, shipping charges apply calculated by the weight of the item, its volumetric weight and other factors. Remember, that you will need to log in and add items to the basket to see the shipping rate.
I logged in, added Mint Condition to my basket, and delivery to NI was calculated at £5, perfectly reasonable in my opinion.

*Would I use it again?*

Yes, I'd have absolutely no reason not to.

*Conclusion*

I found Dodo Juice Mint Condition to be a very effective product indeed. 
My only minor issue was the slight grabbiness upon initial application, but this was very easily sorted with an extra buff. I think this could more than likely be attributed to the state of the paintwork, rather than any particular issue with the product though. One question I always ask when doing a review is "Does it stand out from the crowd?" 
For me, with any quick detailer, this is a really tough segment to exist in, but this one performed really well and impressed. 
As always, thanks for taking the time to read.

Cooks

"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturer's Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

